# Prog um MP3´s oder Wave´s zu mixen



## Krankes-Kaff (8. Januar 2005)

Nabend ihr Lieben,


ich suche nach einem oder mehreren Programmen, mit denen ich gut schon bestehende MP3-Datein oder Wave-Dateien mischen kann.

Am besten wäre natürlich Freeware, freue mich aber auch, wenn Ihr mir Tipps zu anderen Programmen gebt, die auch was kosten.

Es wäre klasse, wenn es ein qualitativ hoch wertiges Programm wäre, womit man nicht sooo sehr hört, dass in eine Audio-File noch etwas rein gemixt wurde, der Übergang sollte also gut zu machen sein.


Vielen Dank und habt noch nen schönen Abend.



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2005)

Kostet Geld, ist aber auch ne Menge wert: Traktor DJ von Native Instruments.

Schau auch mal hier vorbei: http://www.atomixmp3.com/

Hier noch Free-/Shareware: http://www.winsoftware.de/index.php3?menu=35&product=5959

ps: Es lohnt sich, mal GOOGLE anzuwerfen und mit simplen Begriffen wie "DJ Software"
zu suchen.;-]

mfg


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo,


danke zuerst einmal für deine Antwort.
Ich habe mir mal die Testversionen der Programme runter gezogen und muss sagen, dass sie sehr schön sind, allerdings kann man mit diesen Progs ja immer nur 2 Lieder mixen.

Ich suche aber ein Programm, mit dem ich viele Lieder mit einander vermischen kann.


Vielleicht weiß da ja noh jemand was?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------

